# Unterschied zwischen einer SPS und EIB



## Bitte_ein_Bit (20 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte hiermit ein Thread eröffnen über die wesentlichen Unterschiede zwischen einer SPS und einer EIB. Darauf aufbauend schreibe ich dann ein 
Protokoll.


Bitte bei Antworten die Nummern beibehalten!
1. Betrifft die SPS
2. Betrifft die EIB


----------



## IBFS (20 Januar 2010)

Bitte_ein_Bit schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte hiermit ein Thread eröffnen über die wesentlichen Unterschiede zwischen einer SPS und einer EIB. Darauf aufbauend schreibe ich dann ein
> Protokoll.



Sag mal bis du völlig übergeschappt - bitte 5 Bit.   
Die Frage ist doch völliger Müll zumal auch das Fragezeichen fehlt.

Was willst du damit. Du glaubt doch nicht im Ernst , dass bei der 
unfertigen Frage jetzt die Leute hier nur so die beiden Punkte ausfüllen. 
Also stelle bitte vernünftige Fragen, wo man sieht, das du wenigsten für
5 Sekunden nachgedacht und ggf. auch Google befragt hast.  

Nur so nebenbei, es gibt *keine EIB* sondern es gibt
den EIB (EUROPEAN INSTA BUS). Das ist kein Gerät sondern in 
Installationssystem mit vielen aktiven Komponenten. 

Gruß


----------



## MSB (20 Januar 2010)

1. 
- Frei Programmierbar, div. Programmiersprachen
- Zentrale Intelligenz

2. 
- Parametrierbar, Funktionalitäten durch Hersteller vorgegeben
- Jedes verbaute Modul ist im Rahmen seiner Funtion Intelligent
- Keinerlei Zentralität

Allgemein hat das ganze aber ungefähr soviel miteinander zu tun, wie ein Lichtschalter mit einem Jumbo ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## GLT (21 Januar 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Nur so nebenbei, es gibt *keine EIB* sondern es gibt
> den EIB (EUROPEAN INSTA BUS).


Auch nur nebenbei - EIB ist Vergangenheit - KNX ist Gegenwart



Bitte_ein_Bit schrieb:


> Darauf aufbauend schreibe ich dann ein Protokoll.


Protokoll? Nicht eher Hausaufgabe?

Derartige Gegenüberstellungen, meist noch mit anderen (Bus)Systemen ergänzt, gibt es im Netz schon einige, ansonsten sind >80% der Fakten innerhalb weniger Minuten "ergoogelt".


----------



## IBFS (21 Januar 2010)

GLT schrieb:


> Auch nur nebenbei - EIB ist Vergangenheit - KNX ist Gegenwart


ist schon klar:  http://www.knx-user-forum.de/  aber ich wollte ja keinen Aufsatz schreiben. 
Der kolportierte Grund für die Umbenennung soll der alte Spruch     >>>Eib = Ehemann ist beschäftigt<<<       sein.
Selbst im KNX-Forum wird aber über die Sinnhaftigkeit dieser Umbenennung gestritten.

Gruß


----------



## GLT (21 Januar 2010)

Matthias hätt sich


IBFS schrieb:


> Eib = Ehemann ist beschäftigt


patentieren lassen sollen, oder Frank?

@Bitte_ein_Bit
Deine Frage/Aufgabenstellung könnte auch lauten:
"Unterschied Ein- zu Mehrspuriegen Transportmitteln" ohne weitere Spezifikation wenig sinnvoll.

Allein unter den Begriff "SPS" geht das Spektrum von Logo bis S7 (alle anderen Hersteller mal unter Tisch fallen lassend), KNX von einfachen Buskomponenten bis hoch zu HS/FS, EIB-PC, SPS-Einbindung, Fremdkopplung.


----------



## Bitte_ein_Bit (21 Januar 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Sag mal bis du völlig übergeschappt - bitte 5 Bit.
> Die Frage ist doch völliger Müll zumal auch das Fragezeichen fehlt.
> 
> Was willst du damit. Du glaubt doch nicht im Ernst , dass bei der
> ...



Also Kollege:
Hast du schon mal in deinem Leben einen EIB programmiert, du kennst es wahrscheinlich nur von Hören sagen, Oder?
Ich schon, unzwar mehrere, Busch-Jäger, Jung, Peha etc...
Die Programmierumgebung ist ähnlich wie Siemens zu Beckhoff zu Schneider.., alle haben andere Software Programmierumgebungen,
in diesem Punkt sind wir uns doch einig, oder?
Das hättest du auch schreiben können, aber du hast ja meine Frage nicht verstanden.

Ein anderer Kollege schreibt, nicht zentralfähig oder dergleichen...
sagt mal, was habt ihr eigentlich mal gelernt???
Mir sieht es danach aus, das sich hier nur theoretiker aufhalten?!


----------



## nade (21 Januar 2010)

Im EIB/KNX warscheinlich schon. Allerdings muß ich der Aussage zum genaueren Unterschied als Frage stellen schon zustimmen.

EIB 2 Drähte 256 Teilnehmer(Schalter/Schaltsensoren/Schaltaktoren) SPS, X*(2+Y) Drähte, Geräteanzahl (Eingänge/Ausgänge) Baugruppenabängig.

Zur Parametrierung würde ich EIB einem FB bei Siemens gleichsetzen. Eingang wird einem Ausgang zugewiesen, von Außen nicht erkennbar was er Intern macht.
Ach ja, Systemparameter "Normierungswerte" lassen sich noch bei beiden Einfügen...

Ach ja, wenn schon 1Byte, vornweg das Prüfbit, bei "Munden" noch 7Bit hinterher*ROFL*


----------



## IBFS (21 Januar 2010)

Bitte_ein_Bit schrieb:


> Also Kollege:
> Hast du schon mal in deinem Leben einen EIB programmiert, du kennst es wahrscheinlich nur von Hören sagen, Oder?
> 
> 
> ...




Gut das hier der Stammtisch ist, sonst denken die Außenstehenden noch,
das im SPS-FORUM jetzt die Leute langsam durchdrehen. 

Gruß


----------



## vierlagig (21 Januar 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Gut das hier der Stammtisch ist, sonst denken die Außenstehenden noch,
> das im SPS-FORUM jetzt die Leute langsam durchdrehen.
> 
> Gruß



*ROFL* ...jetzt? ...langsam? *ROFL*


----------



## IBFS (21 Januar 2010)

Bitte_ein_Bit schrieb:


> Hallo, ich möchte hiermit ein Thread eröffnen über die wesentlichen Unterschiede zwischen einer SPS und einer EIB?
> Darauf aufbauend schreibe ich dann ein Protokoll.



Ich wollte nur noch mal die Eingangsfrage "bereitstellen", damit man sie nach dem Herunterscrollen nicht zwischenzeitlich vergessen hat.


----------



## GLT (22 Januar 2010)

Bitte_ein_Bit schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal in deinem Leben einen EIB programmiert, du kennst es wahrscheinlich nur von Hören sagen, Oder?
> Ich schon, unzwar mehrere, Busch-Jäger, Jung, Peha etc...


Solange Du nicht "Busch-Jaeger"-EIB, Jung-EIB,... schreibst......

Da Du ja angeblich schon mehrere Businstallationen in Betrieb genommen hast, verstehe ich die Eingangsfrage umso weniger.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Januar 2010)

Bitte_ein_Bit schrieb:


> ...
> Mir sieht es danach aus, das sich hier nur theoretiker aufhalten?!



Hallo,

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/KNX-Standard
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feldbus

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speicherprogrammierbare_Steuerung
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steuerungstechnik

Da siehst Du, dass der Vergleich zwischen Auto und Fahrbahn 
tatsächlich Blödsinn ist. Da gibt es keinen Diskussionsspielraum.


----------



## nade (22 Januar 2010)

GLT schrieb:


> Auch nur nebenbei - EIB ist Vergangenheit - KNX ist Gegenwart
> 
> 
> Protokoll? Nicht eher Hausaufgabe?
> ...



Ist das nicht das Selbe? Nur eben der Verwendungszweck ist etwas anderst?


----------



## IBFS (22 Januar 2010)

nade schrieb:


> Ist das nicht das Selbe? Nur eben der Verwendungszweck ist etwas anderst?



KNX ist die Weiterentwicklung von EIB, weil in Zeiten von AUDIO, Heizungs- und
Haushaltgeräetetechnik zusätzliche neue Arten von Informationen übertragen werden können. 
So kann man zum Beispiel mit speziellen "Lichttastern" den nächsten Musiktitel wählen 
oder was auch immer. Also nicht mehr nur das 
klick - klack - dimm - Szene - Zentral-AUS - Wetterstation Rollos.

EIB 2.0 sozusagen, ist aber am Ende egal wie es heißt Hauptsache es funktioniert.
Was sich da alles in den letzten Jahren getan hat, ist in 10 Sätzen nicht
aufgeschrieben. Wie schon gesagt, für Interessenten gibt es das
KNX-USER-FORUM.DE
da kann man sich ein etwas einlesen.





Gruß

Frank


----------



## nade (22 Januar 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> KNX ist die Weiterentwicklung von EIB, weil in Zeiten von AUDIO, Heizungs- und
> Haushaltgeräetetechnik zusätzliche neue Arten von Informationen übertragen werden können.
> So kann man zum Beispiel mit speziellen "Lichttastern" den nächsten Musiktitel wählen
> oder was auch immer. Also nicht mehr nur das
> ...



Hast da wohl den Zusammenhang der Frage und des farblich Gekennzeichneten etwas übersehn. Mir ging es darum mehr ums Protokoll zu Hausaufgaben, als EIB zu KNX.Ach ja wer die Hersteller etwas nerven will, im April/Mai ist wieder die Light and Building. Zur Audioschaltung, da ist ELA und EIB mit Infrarot schon eine witzige Sache.
Ach ja, die Geschichte mit "Eisbär" und Home "Server" ist ebenso interessantes Spielzeug....


----------



## IBFS (22 Januar 2010)

nade schrieb:


> im April/Mai ist wieder die Light and Building.


Vom Sonntag dem 11. bis zum Freitag dem 16.April in Frankfurt um genau zu sein. 
Hotel und Flüge sind schon gebucht (11./12.). Ist ja nur aller zwei Jahre.
Und auch wer sich nicht für KNX interessiert. Da ist bestimmt auch WAGO
usw. Vorort und die viele neuen LED-Lampen-Lösungen dürften auch sehr
von Interesse sein. Ich kann es jedem nur empfehlen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## nade (23 Januar 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Vom Sonntag dem 11. bis zum Freitag dem 16.April in Frankfurt um genau zu sein.
> Hotel und Flüge sind schon gebucht (11./12.). Ist ja nur aller zwei Jahre.
> Und auch wer sich nicht für KNX interessiert. Da ist bestimmt auch WAGO
> usw. Vorort und die viele neuen LED-Lampen-Lösungen dürften auch sehr
> ...


DAnek des genaueren Datums. Hab von denen zwar irgentwo noch einen Flyer rumliegen, nur zu faul zum Suchen gewesen.
Also vor 2 Jahren war Wago, Beckohf, Siemens mit ihren Steuerungen vertreten.
Eben nichts größer als die S200er, aber wäre auch zu viel verlangt, wenn es eine eigene STeuerungsmesse gibt.
Fluke wird da auch wieder sein, für die, die da nach Netzanalysemessgeräten usw. sich Infos einholen wollen.
Zu LED Technik ist auf jeden Osram eine Anlaufstelle.
www.light-building.com
Sorry der OT Werbung, nur wenns um EIB/KNX geht, hat man da seine Anlaufstellen, wo man auch gut Informationen für ein Protokoll bekommen kann.
Ach ja, Hager mit seinem Funk KNX nicht zu Vergessen...
Noch als Zusatz für Interessenten, auf der Light & Building entweder ein stramm gestrickten "Laufplan" erstellen, dann könnte es evtl mit einem Tag reichen, vorrausgesetzt relativ früh auf der Messe. Oder eben ins Hotel und 2 Tage.
5. oder 6. Mal wirds Diesjahr bei mir, und leider wieder nicht die Zeit für 2 Tage. Also wieder Schwerpunkte setzen und kurz angebunden infos in Form von Katalogen sammeln....


----------



## maxi (25 Januar 2010)

Falls es jemand interssiert,

das erste Funk KNX in dem Sinne (Natürlich damals kein KNX) gab es vor über 20 Jahren schon von der Fa. Zettler aus München. 
(Die Älteren von euch werden sicher noch die Zettler Telefone und Anrufbeantworter (Damals für Post, Porsche tec.) kennen.)
Der Verkauf damals war totz höchsten Sicherheitsstandarts etc. sehr schleppend, die Entwicklungskosten sehr hoch.

Vielleicht interessant für euch.

Grüße Maxi


----------

